# wild blackberries and chiggers



## cnsilver (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi We recently bought some pretty overgrown property that has some of the best wild blackberries. last summer I feasted on them and paid the price!!! Is there anything I can do this late in the year to keep the chiggers out of my bushes and still reap the fruit? Thanks


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

The chiggers are most likely not in the bushes but in the tall grasses between the bushes. They like tall grasses that are in shade for part of the day. The most natural control that I know of is guinea hens. They love chiggers. Aside from that, I'm sure there is some form of nuclear waste that you can buy over the counter that will wipe them out. I love blackberries and will go most anywhere to pick them. wear Jeans, socks pulled over the legs of the jeans, shirt tucked in. Chiggers live in colonies and are gregarious. So chances are you won't get just one, but many. They can be seen, if you see them crawling on your jeans legs get to an area of shorter grass and brush them off well. You can also use Off or something like it on your socks which will help as well.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

All of the above and we would put sulfur powder in our boots.If you shower right after you are done picking it helps too.


----------

